
Ask HN: What are issues that people have with Google Search? - jnussbaum
I think it is safe to assume we are all experts on search engines by now. What are features or processes on Google (or Search Engines in general) that cause you grief or frustration with every use?
======
samizdis
Here are a few, from three days ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22978814](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22978814)

